# Does XM have any free month offer to try service



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi, all I am considering going with xm-but do they have a free trial offer for a month . I did have Sirius but we always kept losing signal with the boombox. We do have a clear view of the southern sky and we have D so I don't think that would be a problem. From what I understand xm has better signal capabilities- I would also like to use it in the kitchen and basement-upstairs-I may need to get a home antenna--

Problem where we live is we just don't get fm very well-I Listen to xm on D and enjoy the channels-am looking for a boombox type thing-Would appreciate any suggestions. Max.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

If you buy a GM vehicle equipped with XM capable radio is the only free trial I know of...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

WHen I bot my XM receiver at Woot.com I got 3 months free with free activation and a 6 month contract. Not bad terms considering. That was a one day sale at Woot (as are all woot items).


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks Richard, I didn't even know that site was around. Am about 80 percent sure of going with them If I can get the signal in the basement and in the kitchen we may get it. Well let you know what I decide to do max.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

max1 said:


> If I can get the signal in the basement and in the kitchen we may get it. Well let you know what I decide to do max.


Unless you live in an area where they have XM terrestrial broadcast, you can't pick up the signal indoors at all. The antenna needs a clear view of the sky and it comes on the end of a 20-25' cable.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I have an antenna placed on my roof. The cable was just barely long enough, but it works fine. Placing the antenna inside probably won't work unless you have a window that looks in the right direction, or, as mr. Harsh said, repeaters in your city that reach your location.


----------



## autumnghost (Feb 10, 2007)

I have the antenna placed inside, facing a wall aiming south. The sat signal comes in great even through the plaster wall and brick outside! Rarely has there been a dropout (haven't heard one in months, maybe once or twice a year actually). Get three to four bars on the Satellite aiming screen, do not receive terrestrial at all. Since XMs signal is a lower frequency than typical DBS, it can penetrate some objects without clear line of sight. I believe the sat aimed at is at 187.5 degrees south, and my antenna faces about 180 degrees direct south.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Just pick up a XM receiver, if you can't get a satisfactory signal just return it and all you'll be out is the $12.95 for a month of service plus the activation fee. My XM and Sirius antennas are placed on my roof and fastened down with lock ties.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey, all just wanted to let you know that I decided not get xm or Sirius at this time.. Steve, I tried that with Sirius and it was a big pain. I did get a full credit on my Sirius account and a friend is buying the box and receiver. Also I am finding a lot more stuff to listen to on line with less cost. So for now am just going to stick with internet radio-and local for now. I am upgrading my speakers so I will have surround sound on the pc. Like I say i like the idea of sat radio but they need to make prices a bit lower and make sure you have a gurranteed signal. It would be tragic if you couldn't listen to a ballgame. Max.


----------

